# TBT's Halloween 2020 Event Starts This Weekend!



## Chris (Oct 21, 2020)

It has been one month since The Bell Tree Fair 2020 concluded. After taking a little break to rejuvenate we are back again with another event for you all! This Saturday we will be launching part one of our two-part Halloween 2020 event:


*Part one* will run *October 24th – October 31st*.
*Part two* will run *October 31st – November 2nd*.

The spirits that reside in The Woods are nowhere to be found this year, giving the Czar of Halloween time to focus on what it is that he does best: playing a game of trick or treat! In part one you will be spoiled with treats galore, and in part two he will present a hat full of tricks!

On the topic of treats, over the past week and a half the recipients of our Mail Box Prize Packs from The Bell Tree Fair 2020 have been working together to brew the newest addition to our well-loved potion collectible series. This new collectible will be available as a prize in part one of our Halloween event. Head on over to *The Cauldron* to see what they have been up to!

We hope that you will enjoy all that we have planned for you this Halloween. See you on Saturday!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2020)

Ahhh I'm so excited yall! Here we go, back into the woods, I got my lantern ready!


----------



## lana. (Oct 21, 2020)

yey!! ty staff for all the work u do 

i’m so excited for the best holiday oml


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 21, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> The spirits that reside in The Woods are nowhere to be found this year


I don’t believe yall, where’s @Pierrot to haunt the newbies


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> I don’t believe yall, where’s @Pierrot to haunt the newbies



"Last seen: Aug 26, 2020"
​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

(0(o )0 ) very interesting very interesting. I’m excited to participate in this year’s event!

Also I’ll be gunning for another potion lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 21, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> "Last seen: Aug 26, 2020"
> ​


Oh there’s a spirit haunting me now, this Pietro is scary.

But also


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2020)

since the staff aren't to blame at all i don't have a problem saying this, but after reading the linked thread and seeing how members made their own decisions before everyone was present to have a full discussion... please never give the community this much power over collectibles ever again lol


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 21, 2020)

Whahhhhh, am very excited for this


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 21, 2020)

200 tbt to whoever can make it purple for the  C H A O S


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

I am now excited for Halloween   Big cheer for the staff , thanks for all your hard work


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm so excited, I know the Fair took a lot out of you guys so this event is especially appreciated.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 21, 2020)

Squee!!


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

ah i wasn’t expecting this!!! i didn’t think there’d be another tbt event for a long while since i know the fair exhausted you guys aha. but i’m super excited for this! i don’t think i’ve been around for any of the previous halloween events and so this will definitely be a fun new experience for me! thank you to the staff for always organizing such great events; i know it’s tiring and it takes a lot of time and effort but ya’ll are doing great c’:

i’m also lowkey excited for the new potion collectible!! i don’t really care for the ones that already exist but after looking through the cauldron, there seems to be a possibility of the new potion collectible being blue which would be so pretty!!

overall, i’m very excited! this was also the kick in the butt i needed to finally harvest my pumpkins and start using them for stuff so,, thanks for that aha ^_^


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Oct 21, 2020)

Sounds like this will be fun! I'll be keeping an eye out for it


----------



## eseamir (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm so excited for this!! I love halloween and it's so fun getting to celebrate!


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 21, 2020)

Very cool! Hoping for a black, blue, or orange potion.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh please please pretty please to anyone listening ..... PURPLE !!!!! sorry fav colour and it just has to be


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Oh please please pretty please to anyone listening ..... PURPLE !!!!! sorry fav colour and it just has to be


you mean like the purple bat potion that already exists?


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> you mean like the purple bat potion that already exists?


 sorry newbie that can’t afford it. Existing collectibles are so impossible to get


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 21, 2020)

aa this is very exciting!!
also would love to see a pretty teal or turquoise colored potion collectible


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> sorry newbie that can’t afford it. Existing collectibles are so impossible to get


idk what that has to do with the fact there's already a purple potion but they really aren't. just keep posting, sell things, and participate in events. a lengthy post in the AC boards can get 10 tbt and you can do this several times a day.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> idk what that has to do with the fact there's already a purple potion but they really aren't. just keep posting, sell things, and participate in events. a lengthy post in the AC boards can get 10 tbt and you can do this several times a day.


I’m sorry, I do try and participate. I have been given so much help and kindness since I joined that I give things away instead of selling.

I will change my answer to blue  I don’t think that has been done.


----------



## Fye (Oct 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> a lengthy post in the AC boards can get 10 tbt and you can do this several times a day.


@Roxxy this is how I've gotten all of my collectibles (minus the fair ones), along with selling some items and DIYs for TBT in the Nooks Cranny subforum. It takes a while but its doable!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 21, 2020)

I think it's really cool that staff made it into a sort of interactive game to determine the color of the collectible. Amazing how those participating are trying to work together to get the right tint of blue right now. Would have love a black or gray potion personally, but the cyan blue they're shooting for is very pretty, would love to get my hands on one of those as well. Best of luck you guys!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 21, 2020)

Would've personally preferred pink since I'd suggested a love potion during last year's Christmas collectible suggestion event and still think it would be a good collectible, but hopefully it'll become a reality eventually.

Only concern with this one is that it seems a bit too close to just looking like water, which I suppose is the point with the mermaid scale, but seems maybe a bit too plain a color for a potion. Have to see the finished product though.

Regardless, I'm definitely going to try my best to acquire one. I love the potion series and hope we continue to get more in the future.

Looking forward to all of the Halloween festivities!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Oct 21, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> Would've personally preferred pink since I'd suggested a love potion during last year's Christmas collectible suggestion event and still think it would be a good collectible, but hopefully it'll become a reality eventually.
> 
> Only concern with this one is that it seems a bit too close to just looking like water, which I suppose is the point with the mermaid scale, but seems maybe a bit too plain a color for a potion. Have to see the finished product though.
> 
> ...


omgg a love potion is an amazing idea


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I’m sorry, I do try and participate. I have been given so much help and kindness since I joined that I give things away instead of selling.
> 
> I will change my answer to blue  I don’t think that has been done.


unless u got a prize pack i don't think your answer effects anythingt anyways so don't worry lol

i can second doe though i've made a killing by posting paragraph-length posts in the ac forums and selling collectibles, bat potion isn't too pricey (compared to the majority of others) so it's def doable!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020



Halloqueen said:


> Would've personally preferred pink since I'd suggested a love potion during last year's Christmas collectible suggestion event and still think it would be a good collectible, but hopefully it'll become a reality eventually.
> 
> Only concern with this one is that it seems a bit too close to just looking like water, which I suppose is the point with the mermaid scale, but seems maybe a bit too plain a color for a potion. Have to see the finished product though.
> 
> ...


water is important u gotta stay hydrated

i made a magenta mockup and it's just way too similar to blood/bat imo







a pastel pink would be cute but i also think we have sooooooo many pink collectibles we really need a break from em lmao


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> unless u got a prize pack i don't think your answer effects anythingt anyways so don't worry lol
> 
> i can second doe though i've made a killing by posting paragraph-length posts in the ac forums and selling collectibles, bat potion isn't too pricey (compared to the majority of others) so it's def doable!


Would have loved a prize pack but wasn’t lucky enough. I am just getting enough confidence to post as everyone is so lovely and kind. It takes a while if you lack confidence as I do. 

I don’t think I have enough to say in posts. This is probably my longest


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Would have loved a prize pack but wasn’t lucky enough. I am just getting enough confidence to post as everyone is so lovely and kind. It takes a while if you lack confidence as I do.
> 
> I don’t think I have enough to say in posts. This is probably my longest


the trick is to say the same thing in like 10 different ways and use as many unnecessary adjectives as possible


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 21, 2020)

seliph said:


> the trick is to say the same thing in like 10 different ways and use as many unnecessary adjectives as possible


And maybe just be annoying and reply with a lot of unnecessary adjectives


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2020)

Ah, this looks fun.  Looking forward to participating in it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 21, 2020)

Sticker prize pack recipients are free to use their ingredients as they wish, but it has been nice to see everyone open to others' ideas and working together on the potion. There are many ingredients that have yet to be added to the cauldron, so who knows what we'll end up with! I'm sure it'll be a welcomed addition to our current trio. 

Here's to a spooktacular Halloween!


----------



## IonicKarma (Oct 21, 2020)

omg I thought there was no way that there would be an event so soon after such a big fair event!  So excited to see whats in store for us!  The collectible collab sounds adorable too, can't wait to see what the prize pack winners have in store for us!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 21, 2020)

I fully was not expecting there to be a halloween event after the amazing and huge fair but you guys keep blessing us


----------



## Azrael (Oct 21, 2020)

I *LOVE *The Cauldron idea!!!! That's so amazing! I am sad I wasn't able to snag a physical prize back even more so now! I can't wait to see what is brewed in the end!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 21, 2020)

This is so exciting! I really wasn't expecting anything so soon after the fair and I think it's cool that fellow TBT members will have a hand in creating the new collectible. I can't wait to see how it turns out. More potions are always welcome!


----------



## Kattea (Oct 21, 2020)

That is the coolest idea, you guys always go above and beyond. I love how it's interactive and collaborative. Good luck everyone that got a prize pack, hope you manage to make something really special!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 21, 2020)

SCREECHING IT'S ALMOST TIME


----------



## Emmsey (Oct 22, 2020)

Sounds awesome!! Can't wait to join in with the fun! You guys are awesome!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2020)

omg yes I've been waiting very patiently for a Halloween event and it's finally here!!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2020)

Awe this is so exciting ! Its one of my favorite season, its my first time participating in the “bell tree fair”, do i have to do something special ?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

Ayy! Hope i can participate


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm so excited to see what you have planned! The staff have been BUSY these last few months Wow!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm so excited there's going to be a Halloween event!!

I must admit though that I was hoping to see @Wix again. You are always in my heart, dearest one.





@Oblivia, please send my love to Wix for me. I'll be ever so grateful. Thank you!

Edit: I forgot to add this... People of The Cauldron, please NOT PINK. I know "love potions" are popular & pink collectibles do well but not everyone likes pink and not everyone is into love potions. It's Halloween. Think spooky. I'm begging you - anything but PINK. Thank you!


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 22, 2020)

It's that time already. Should be fun.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 22, 2020)

The cauldron is super cute! I like the colour they're going with. I'd personally make it more cyan but it's still a nice blue they've got going on. It'll be fun to see what the other ingredients do to the colour.


----------



## Aurita (Oct 22, 2020)

oh wow I’m excited for the Halloween event!! I agree with others than pink may not be the best choice for this potion o: I’m personally hoping for the cyan/light blue as well


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 22, 2020)

Valzed said:


> Edit: I forgot to add this... People of The Cauldron, please NOT PINK. I know "love potions" are popular & pink collectibles do well but not everyone likes pink and not everyone is into love potions. It's Halloween. Think spooky. I'm begging you - anything but PINK. Thank you!


I don't really think you have to worry about it overmuch. At this rate it's almost assuredly going to be some variation of blue unless some ingredient unexpectedly throws their plans into chaos, which is probably not going to happen since a consensus has seemingly been formed and I don't see them allowing it to happen. I only mentioned the love potion since we're getting a new potion and it was an idea I had months back that I still think would be cool to see implemented, as said, _eventually_. I don't think either of our suggestions, or anyone's outside of the brewers themselves, really have any power to influence anything regarding this year's potion since the goal has seemingly been set.

Not sure it's going to end up particularly spooky either, more likely to be a bit more on the cute side than the creepy side considering the mermaid scale, but I'll be trying to get one regardless of how it turns out. Hopefully the end result is something the community enjoys.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Oh jeez just another opportunity to feel like a loser 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

WHY DIDN'T I SEE THE CREATE A COLLECTIBLE TBING SOONER???? I WPUKD HAVE LOVED TO DO THAT WHAT THE???


----------



## Aurita (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Oh jeez just another opportunity to feel like a loser
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020
> 
> WHY DIDN'T I SEE THE CREATE A COLLECTIBLE TBING SOONER???? I WPUKD HAVE LOVED TO DO THAT WHAT THE???



the cauldron is only for people who got the mail box prize packs from the recent tbt fair so if you didn’t get one then sadly you can’t be a part of it


----------



## moo_nieu (Oct 22, 2020)

Valzed said:


> I'm so excited there's going to be a Halloween event!!
> 
> I must admit though that I was hoping to see @Wix again. You are always in my heart, dearest one.
> 
> ...


What’s spookier than giving someone a potion that makes them fall in love with you though? xD

I think black would be neat c: (I like the blue too though). Honestly I’m just happy I don’t have to be a part of the process, but I’m glad you are all putting in the hard work for the rest of us <3


----------



## oak (Oct 22, 2020)

The colour is coming along great! I'm secretly hoping someone dumps black in there last minute kinda. I'm glad I don't have a say cause it's too much pressure lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Valzed said:


> I'm so excited there's going to be a Halloween event!!
> 
> I must admit though that I was hoping to see @Wix again. You are always in my heart, dearest one.
> 
> ...


I like pink though it's my favorite color


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Oct 22, 2020)

Exciting! I came back to the forum during the fair but didn't know how to jump in (and was too focused on trading) so I missed out on that, but I'm excited to participate this time.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 22, 2020)

scaredlittlebug said:


> Exciting! I came back to the forum during the fair but didn't know how to jump in (and was too focused on trading) so I missed out on that, but I'm excited to participate this time.



I am in the same position. This is my first participation in any kind of fair in this forum and cant wait. I haven't never participated so I dont know even how to participate lol, but by reading the post i guess well get some more news this Saturday


----------



## Wix (Oct 22, 2020)

Valzed said:


> I'm so excited there's going to be a Halloween event!!
> 
> I must admit though that I was hoping to see @Wix again. You are always in my heart, dearest one.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>



MY LOVE.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>






May I...?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


Oh wait wix is a real thing?? Gimmie candy


----------



## seliph (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


hello sweet little man......


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


Heya buddy! I’m new around here, but you seem to be the type that would enjoy Evwirt...


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


Your join date is my birthday


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 22, 2020)

Taking a peek into The Cauldron has brought this wandering soul here ^^ can't wait to see what tricks the staff got up their sleeves this Spooktober! 

As always, staff, you have my thanks for all your hard work


----------



## deana (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm excited  I really like how this potion is coming together too! I think it's going to look really good.


----------



## Nougat (Oct 22, 2020)

Yay! Excited to see what's in store for this event


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2020)

This is going to be a great Halloween


----------



## seliph (Oct 22, 2020)

i can't post in the actual cauldron thread but regardless of intent it _super_ looks like staff members are stepping in to push their own desire for the collectible and i don't think that's right at all?? staff has such a huge influence on users' actions plus if you guys wanted a certain collectible you could just... make it instead of taking over events where non-staff have a heavy impact.

just my own observation, i'm not necessarily making an accusation but it looks real bad from out here guys.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> i can't post in the actual cauldron thread but regardless of intent it _super_ looks like staff members are stepping in to push their own desire for the collectible and i don't think that's right at all?? staff has such a huge influence on users' actions plus if you guys wanted a certain collectible you could just... make it instead of taking over events where non-staff have a heavy impact.
> 
> just my own observation, i'm not necessarily making an accusation but it looks real bad from out here guys.



yeah i just finished catching up on the thread and this is definitely what it looked like to me too. wasn't sure if i should say something in case it was just me but-


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> i can't post in the actual cauldron thread but regardless of intent it _super_ looks like staff members are stepping in to push their own desire for the collectible and i don't think that's right at all?? staff has such a huge influence on users' actions plus if you guys wanted a certain collectible you could just... make it instead of taking over events where non-staff have a heavy impact.
> 
> just my own observation, i'm not necessarily making an accusation but it looks real bad from out here guys.


Yikes, sorry you feel that way and if it came across like that! As I said in the thread, our intention was simply to let others know that the outcome could be changed and that no one would be wrong for wanting something different than cyan, and as many people have expressed their desire elsewhere for a darker color/themed collectible we wanted to make sure people knew this was still achievable. I personally have never displayed a potion collectible so really don't have a huge incentive to push an agenda if that's how it appeared.

If you or anyone else wish to discuss this further, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and I can try to clarify further, though again, our intent certainly wasn't to push anyone towards a certain outcome.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Yikes, sorry you feel that way and if it came across like that! As I said in the thread, our intention was simply to let others know that the outcome could be changed and that no one would be wrong for wanting something different than cyan, and as many people have expressed their desire elsewhere for a darker color/themed collectible we wanted to make sure people knew this was still achievable. I personally have never displayed a potion collectible so really don't have a huge incentive to push an agenda if that's how it appeared.
> 
> If you or anyone else wish to discuss this further, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and I can try to clarify further, though again, our intent certainly wasn't to push anyone towards a certain outcome.


I kinda want a cyan potion..it looks pretty...


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 22, 2020)

Awesome!!! I can't wait for this Halloween event!!


----------



## Fye (Oct 22, 2020)

excited to buy some candy and see what other collectibles this event brings!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

*note to self do all the raffles*


----------



## seliph (Oct 22, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Yikes, sorry you feel that way and if it came across like that! As I said in the thread, our intention was simply to let others know that the outcome could be changed and that no one would be wrong for wanting something different than cyan, and as many people have expressed their desire elsewhere for a darker color/themed collectible we wanted to make sure people knew this was still achievable. I personally have never displayed a potion collectible so really don't have a huge incentive to push an agenda if that's how it appeared.
> 
> If you or anyone else wish to discuss this further, please make a thread in our Contact the Staff board and I can try to clarify further, though again, our intent certainly wasn't to push anyone towards a certain outcome.


idk if this would constitute a cts thread (sorry if so, idm if you delete this) but it was just very strange to suddenly see it suggested that people are being pushed away or unhappy with the direction when everyone seemed to be happily agreeing and supporting each other. i guess there's always private complaints but from an outside perspective it looked very out of nowhere since black was only mentioned at the very beginning _and_ it came right after suggesting gray/white.

again i'm not really accusing you guys 'cause idk what happens behind closed doors, it was just kinda jarring


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 22, 2020)

seliph said:


> idk if this would constitute a cts thread (sorry if so, idm if you delete this) but it was just very strange to suddenly see it suggested that people are being pushed away or unhappy with the direction when everyone seemed to be happily agreeing and supporting each other. i guess there's always private complaints but from an outside perspective it looked very out of nowhere since black was only mentioned at the very beginning _and_ it came right after suggesting gray/white.
> 
> again i'm not really accusing you guys 'cause idk what happens behind closed doors, it was just kinda jarring


Yes, I feel a CTS thread would be a more appropriate place to have a dialogue about this.


----------



## seliph (Oct 22, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Yes, I feel a CTS thread would be a more appropriate place to have a dialogue about this.


oh yeah i just meant that one single comment itself since i don't have anything else to say really, unless that's what you meant too oops

regardless though glad that's been cleared up


----------



## Crash (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


**SWEATS**


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


oi where’s the other ghosts


----------



## glow (Oct 22, 2020)

< pumpkin juice





 < ⚠DANGER⚠ RADIOACTIVE⚠





 < inkblot





 < dusty cobwebs





  < dusty angel wings





 < skele-gro





 < moonlight gray





 < crushed petals





 < twilight hour





 <mermaid tears





 < cobalt


----------



## Asarena (Oct 22, 2020)

Halloween in my favorite holiday, so I'm looking forward to the event!
And I had a look at the cauldron thread; blue is my favorite color, so I'm hoping for a blue potion~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>


the _real_ czar of halloween is back


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg those are all so gorgeous......... i’d literally do anything for mermaid tears or pumpkin juice ;u;


----------



## Hanami (Oct 22, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The designs and names are amazing  I didn't think of this many options! Excited to see how the new potion turns out


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>



Theres Wix, but where's Pierrot...


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 22, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these official? Kinda disappointed there's not a bright one


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 22, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Are these official? Kinda disappointed there's not a bright one


No, they're mock-ups glow made to show different possibilities.

Speaking of, I think they look nice, glow. Particularly fond of the pumpkin juice since orange is one of my favorite colors, though radioactive and crushed petals are close behind.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 22, 2020)

Wix said:


>



i missed u


glow said:


> < dusty angel wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would die for both of these, especially the dusty angel wings   ❤


----------



## seliph (Oct 22, 2020)

i just want you guys to consider one single word when suggesting any white or similar potions and that one word is "oath2order"


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

I've noticed white has become a common color for some collectibles. I just hope we get a cyan potion or a pink potion. I just love all the potions to be honest. I spent so much tbt just to get the ones I have now lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes! I was hoping there would be a Halloween event, but I wasn't sure since the fair just happened not too long ago, so thank you staff for doing this! Can't wait to get some Halloween goodies!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these made from the current base? I'd love to share on the cauldron thread if that's okay with you


----------



## Sara? (Oct 23, 2020)

xara said:


> omg those are all so gorgeous......... i’d literally do anything for mermaid tears or pumpkin juice ;u;



I really like the pumpkin juice  such a pretty name and color ! but like you for me mermaid tears is a close second as it has a cute color and a nice name sounds spooky hahah, who would need a tear of a mermaid and to do what ?. My close third would be the dusty angel wings or skull-go


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 23, 2020)

This is going to be my first Halloween event on TBT I am very excited


----------



## Wickel (Oct 23, 2020)

I have never participated in any TBT event even though I've been a member for a couple years! I usually just lurk at the AC forums, but I've decided to start participating this time! I have no idea what to expect but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Sara? (Oct 23, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> This is going to be my first Halloween event on TBT I am very excited




Yaii i am not the only one   , I can wait to see what's in store

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



Myrthella said:


> I have never participated in any TBT event even though I've been a member for a couple years! I usually just lurk at the AC forums, but I've decided to start participating this time! I have no idea what to expect but I'm looking forward to it



hahahah I am literal in the same boat, been a couple of years here and due to covid i have too much time and since i can celebrate the holiday as i usually do cause i wanna be a responsible citizen for our community, the lovely pp in the world,I really cant wait to jump and participate this time


----------



## glow (Oct 23, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Are these made from the current base? I'd love to share on the cauldron thread if that's okay with you ☺



yes :} feel free to share!! :>


----------



## grayacnh (Oct 23, 2020)

ooooh this is so exciting! thanks to all the staff :3


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> *note to self do all the raffles*


Right? Same.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 23, 2020



KittenNoir said:


> This is going to be my first Halloween event on TBT I am very excited


Me too!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> yes :} feel free to share!! :>


Thanks so much!


----------



## Nougat (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, these all look awesome! They would all look great alongside the others that already exist. I think I might have a slight preference towards the white/grey ones, the crushed petals and the mermaid tears, but they're all really nice. Thanks for making these, glow


----------



## Valzed (Oct 23, 2020)

Wix said:


>


Oh my GOSH! Oh MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH!! Wix saw my post! Wix SAW MY POST!!





Hi, Wix! Hi! Thank you so, so much for the candy! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I want the radioactive one, if it comes to life!


----------



## Maruchan (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Snape would give a slight nod of approval to these amazing potions

The dusty cobwebs/angel wings, skele-gro and the moonlight gray are my favorites...
(skelo-gro kinda doubles as a turnip if you squint)


----------



## Azrael (Oct 23, 2020)

glow said:


> < pumpkin juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly like white!


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> This is going to be my first Halloween event on TBT I am very excited



Same here! I’ve been here since 2015 but I took a hiatus I think before I could experience Halloween, Harvest Festival or Toy day in NL not to mention that i missed events here. I’m looking forward to this since I had a lot of fun with the fair .


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

It's time to get spooky!!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 23, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Same here! I’ve been here since 2015 but I took a hiatus I think before I could experience Halloween, Harvest Festival or Toy day in NL not to mention that i missed events here. I’m looking forward to this since I had a lot of fun with the fair .


First Halloween event here too  I am so excited  

The fair was so much fun and I kinda got over the nerves of posting. Can’t promise not to post and delete but know I’m being daft as everyone is so lovely. I apologise in advance if anything even vaguely artistic is required


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

I'mma do all the contest I can and do all the raffles yes!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 23, 2020)

I actually forgot it starts tomorrow (the bird brain is kicking in). Very excited to see what the activities are! I'm going to try to enter everything, hope to get some spooky treats.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I actually forgot it starts tomorrow (the bird brain is kicking in). Very excited to see what the activities are! I'm going to try to enter everything, hope to get some spooky treats.


TOMMOROW?! THAT SOON WOAH!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, part one of our Halloween 2020 event will be kicking off tomorrow! Our team is hard at work today figuring out the final details to make sure we have a smooth launch.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, part one of our Halloween 2020 event will be kicking off tomorrow! Our team is hard at work today figuring out the final details to make sure we have a smooth launch.


Am very excited!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

I desperately hope to be a staff favorite this time. Somehow, someway.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Yes, part one of our Halloween 2020 event will be kicking off tomorrow! Our team is hard at work today figuring out the final details to make sure we have a smooth launch.


I'm so excited cryyyyyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I desperately hope to be a staff favorite this time. Somehow, someway.


Same!!! But knowing me and my luck I won't be


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Same!!! But knowing me and my luck I won't be


^^ also same lol. I feel like if you aren't a digital art wizard, you can't win. It doesn't seem fair.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2020)

I just hope all you Nerds™ are ready for some Halloween fun! I know I am.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> ^^ also same lol. I feel like if you aren't a digital art wizard, you can't win. It doesn't seem fair.


 That's how I feel. I do way better at traditional art than digital art but digital art seems to be all the more popular and more loved..


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just hope all you Nerds™ are ready for some Halloween fun! I know I am.


I love your lineup!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just hope all you Nerds™ are ready for some Halloween fun! I know I am.


I'm all about tricks are you ready to face my tricks and get spooked?


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> That's how I feel. I do way better at traditional art than digital art but digital art seems to be all the more popular and more loved..


Don't worry too much about art! Just be excited because things are about to get *spooky* up in here.


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

I just wanna take spoopy photos with Pietro


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Don't worry too much about art! Just be excited because things are about to get *spooky* up in here.


That's all I care about to be perfectly honest. This is my favorite time of year so I'm here for it!!!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 23, 2020)

Will Wix make an appearance? ^_^


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Will Wix make an appearance? ^_^


I hope so. He's locked himself in my pantry and has been making a lot of noise for days, but with any luck I'll coax him out before the festivities begin.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I hope so. He's locked himself in my pantry and has been making a lot of noise for days, but with any luck I'll coax him out before the festivities begin.


I've not interacted much with this Wix fellow I do hope I could be friends with him.


----------



## John Wick (Oct 23, 2020)

Milky star said:


> I've not interacted much with this Wix fellow I do hope I could be friends with him. ☺


I think Wix eats people, like c-c-c-clowns do.


----------



## lana. (Oct 23, 2020)

super excited to see everything, hopefully i’ll be able to catch a glimpse of wix and pierrot too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I just hope all you Nerds™ are ready for some Halloween fun! I know I am.



It's Halloween, so we're all technically:


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2020)

*spooky excitement intensifies*


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I think Wix eats people, like c-c-c-clowns do.


Well good thing I'm not all the way human.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I think Wix eats people, like c-c-c-clowns do.


he does no such thing. Stop spreading this false propaganda against our boi


----------



## John Wick (Oct 23, 2020)

Bcat said:


> he does no such thing. Stop spreading this false propaganda against our boi


It's all good, because Wix doesn't have a red nose and huge floppy clown feet. 

Now Snowmen, are what you need to watch out for.

They're clowns little cousins, eating folks on the sly.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 23, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with eating a couple of bad seeds. Those are always the tastiest~ I'm excited hopefully I'll get to eat a soul or two~


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's Halloween, so we're all technically:


What could it mean?


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> What could it mean?



This makes me think either Count in the Bottle with Nerds or Nerds-like collectibles. Both would make me cry, but for completely different reasons.


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

i’m so excited for tomorrow!! this will be my first tbt halloween event and i can’t wait to see what it’s all about . my island is not spooky enough for this so,, catch me frantically putting pumpkins _everywhere_ y’know,, just in case c’:


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 23, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Don't worry too much about art! Just be excited because things are about to get *spooky* up in here.





Oblivia said:


> I hope so. He's locked himself in my pantry and has been making a lot of noise for days, but with any luck I'll coax him out before the festivities begin.



My endorphins read these words and are going wild idk how to control them now this is gonna be festiveness to the spooky-n'th degree what is Wix wOrKiNg On?/?


----------



## Radio (Oct 23, 2020)

This will be my first time participating in a TBT event. Excited!!


----------



## Imbri (Oct 23, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> This makes me think either Count in the Bottle with Nerds or Nerds-like collectibles. Both would make me cry, but for completely different reasons.


Eek! Don't give them ideas!


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 23, 2020)

Bring back that halloween meme event pls :c


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 24, 2020)

so excited


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 24, 2020)

When is it starting?   will we have to wait for US time


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

*It's event day!  *
@dizzy bone, @Mairmalade, and I are already online and working on the final details while we wait for the rest of the team to wake-up and join us. 

We hope you're excited!


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *It's event day! *
> @dizzy bone, @Mairmalade, and I are already online and working on the final details while we wait for the rest of the team to wake-up and join us.
> 
> We hope you're excited!


 wake them up  (will probably get banned now )


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *It's event day! *
> @dizzy bone, @Mairmalade, and I are already online and working on the final details while we wait for the rest of the team to wake-up and join us.
> 
> We hope you're excited!


OMGGG IT'S SPOOKY TIME


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

Got my candy IRL so when are we getting spooky, folks? Don't keep us in SUSPENSE


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> *It's event day! *
> @dizzy bone, @Mairmalade, and I are already online and working on the final details while we wait for the rest of the team to wake-up and join us.
> 
> We hope you're excited!




Yaiii, im so excited, its my first time joining in an event and halloween is one on my fav seasonal events, so really excited. thank you very much for making this happen and your hard work


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 24, 2020)

Is it Spooky Saturday already?   

What treats will everyone be munching on during this?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Is it Spooky Saturday already?
> 
> What treats will everyone be munching on during this?


We’re on an emergency donut run right now!


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

me waiting for the event to start


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> What treats will everyone be munching on during this?


I have Oreos and paprika Pringles to hand. Maybe I should take a break and go on a snack run. 

Today's work station: 


Spoiler: 🎃💀


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have Oreos and paprika Pringles to hand. Maybe I should take a break and go on a snack run.
> 
> Today's work station:
> 
> ...



Love the deco, specially the lantern and the little pumpkin candle holder !


----------



## Valzed (Oct 24, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I hope so. He's locked himself in my pantry and has been making a lot of noise for days, but with any luck I'll coax him out before the festivities begin.


I am so hoping Wix graces us with his presence! I feel faint again.... *swoons*

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I have Oreos and paprika Pringles to hand. Maybe I should take a break and go on a snack run.
> 
> Today's work station:
> 
> ...


I love your whole set up!


----------



## Imbri (Oct 24, 2020)

Apple cider and caramel cremes over here.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Love the deco, specially the lantern and the little pumpkin candle holder !





Valzed said:


> I love your whole set up!


Thank you both! I usually have my tea on the left, so I've lifted the candleholder three times on autopilot now when going for a drink. If I disappear assume I've died through accidental candle poisoning.


----------



## Azrael (Oct 24, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> I have Oreos and paprika Pringles to hand. Maybe I should take a break and go on a snack run.
> 
> Today's work station:
> 
> ...


That candle holder is amazing! I love it so much!


----------

